# Working in the dental industry



## Graham35 (May 6, 2011)

Hi,

Can a qualified Dental Therapist work in the dental industry in Thailand?

If so, what are the steps? Would they need to do any conversion courses? How do they get a license a practice? What's the best way of getting a job?

Thanks for any information
Graham


----------



## Graham35 (May 6, 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone know anything about this?

Cheers,
Graham


----------



## steiner (Feb 7, 2011)

Theoretically it should be possible,but in practice might be difficult because (1) why employ a foreigner when there are loads of Thais capable of doing the job,and (2)employing a foreigner is a hassle with work permit required,language difficulties etc.


----------



## Graham35 (May 6, 2011)

steiner said:


> Theoretically it should be possible,but in practice might be difficult because (1) why employ a foreigner when there are loads of Thais capable of doing the job,and (2)employing a foreigner is a hassle with work permit required,language difficulties etc.


Hi Steiner,

Thanks for your reply. I guess what we're thinking is Thailand is a place Westerners like to go for dental work and like to seek out English speaking dentists. If a dentists hires an actual English therapist, then this might give them an advantage.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

I've had dental work done on Phuket and both dentists plus their Thai staff all spoke English - certainly helped when explaining what was happening (and the cost)
and as a contrast, last year living rural Thailand went to the nearest dentist. Only the dentist spoke (limited) English. My Thai not the best, but it was all very good humoured - I got the message when he waved a pair of pliers in front of my face - yes, tooth extraction time. 
He was very good, no complaints. 
An English-speaker may have made things better for me - I'm a coward - but he/she would also need good Thai language skills for communicating with other staff, customers, suppliers etc.


----------



## wazza (Apr 4, 2010)

with your skills and education do you realy want to only earn 5 to 8000 baht a month ($240) you would not live well,but you will loose a lot of weight


----------



## Graham35 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, Wazza where are you seeing salaries of 5 to 8000 baht? I appreciate we'd earn less than we do in the UK but then living in Thailand is cheaper. I'd still expect a Westerner working in the dental industry to earn more than the average Thai but I'm just guessing/hoping.

Thanks again


----------



## wazza (Apr 4, 2010)

The average wage for a thai in any possition over there seems to be arround that, info just gathered from general questions i have asked over there in talks with thai people , and they are not going to employ a falang over a thai that can do the job ,they would rather teach a person to learn english,and any thai with a higher education it is nearly a must for them to speak english to some degree,
hope i havent discouraged you from trying though you never know the world is a funny place and good luck is always arround .Bye the way just about all there dentists and tecks are trained O/S,the good ones anyway,..good luck
wazza


----------



## Graham35 (May 6, 2011)

wazza said:


> The average wage for a thai in any possition over there seems to be arround that, info just gathered from general questions i have asked over there in talks with thai people , and they are not going to employ a falang over a thai that can do the job ,they would rather teach a person to learn english,and any thai with a higher education it is nearly a must for them to speak english to some degree,
> hope i havent discouraged you from trying though you never know the world is a funny place and good luck is always arround .Bye the way just about all there dentists and tecks are trained O/S,the good ones anyway,..good luck
> wazza


Hi Wazza,

Thanks for the update. I didn't understand what you meant when you said "trained O/S". The dilemma we face now is that I could probably get a job out there ( I work for IBM and they have an office in Bangkok), there is probably a route which would get me out there. However obviously my wage would be a local wage and not what I earn in England  

The problem is do we take the chance and try to find employment for my wife in the dental industry once we arrive? What if you're right and she can't find employment? It's a tricky situation and I'm sure others have been here. Thoughts anyone????

Cheers,
Graham


----------



## philobert (Apr 9, 2011)

Graham,

there are several dentist that advertise as being foreign (non-thai), from several places like germany, england and such. i've seen their adds in the papers and local tourist flyers as well on the ad signs on the front of their business's. this might be possible avenue to follow up on. just an idea.

phil


----------



## Graham35 (May 6, 2011)

philobert said:


> Graham,
> 
> there are several dentist that advertise as being foreign (non-thai), from several places like germany, england and such. i've seen their adds in the papers and local tourist flyers as well on the ad signs on the front of their business's. this might be possible avenue to follow up on. just an idea.
> 
> phil


Hi Philobert,

Thanks for your reply. Were these all advertised in Bangkok or is possible to see this from England and apply prior to moving?. Obviously if we can both secure employment before we move, than that's easier than my wife trawling round Bangkok going into dental clinics and asking for work.

Thanks,
Graham


----------



## philobert (Apr 9, 2011)

Graham35 said:


> Hi Philobert,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Were these all advertised in Bangkok or is possible to see this from England and apply prior to moving?. Obviously if we can both secure employment before we move, than that's easier than my wife trawling round Bangkok going into dental clinics and asking for work.
> 
> ...


not sure Graham. you might see them if you read the "bangkok post" or the "nation" on line (bkk newspapers). you might be able to contact someone if you see an ad. I do know I saw them in the free "tourist" info packets that are available at place like the currency exchanges and such. sorry i can't be more help. I know you want bkk, but you could also read the "pattaya mail" and check for ad's and see what the prospects might be.


happy hunting. 

phil


----------

